
The Cello Music of the Spheres: Mathematical Beauty and Symmetry - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/29/scaling/the-cello-music-of-the-spheres
======
ubernostrum
_Please sign in to Nautilus Prime or turn your cookies on to continue viewing
this site._

 _Thank you!_

Well, that was an interesting article, certainly.

~~~
steanne
i can see the article because i have javascript off. of course, that means the
videos don't work, but i can look them up separately.

~~~
ubernostrum
I don't go that far, but I do whitelist cookies.

Lately I've noticed a lot more sites that either just show "turn cookies on"
or get into an endless redirect loop of trying to set a cookie and refresh.

That does not bode well for the future of my privacy.

